# Selective Hearing



## Sandhya333 (May 18, 2014)

Hi all,

First of the adolescent puppy advice seeking please.

In the last week, Barney seems to have developed a very acute case of selective hearing. 

He runs out of the front door as soon as I open it for visitors / delivery men etc. (Never used to do that before). Then disappears into neighbours gardens, nosing into their houses etc. 

He absolutely refuses to respond to my calling him, and when I chase him, it becomes a full on game. The only way, I can eventually catch him is to get him to sit - which thank goodness is instinctive. 

This is a puppy whose recall, up to now, has been nothing short of brilliant.

He started clicker training this week, and am really hoping this is just a teenage blip...........

Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Go back to basics - short training sessions with really high value treats.
As a priority work on sit stay while you open and shut the front door. Practice with a house line on his collar so you can stop him if he makes a dash to escape. My dogs' stay place is at the far end of the hall.
Worth spending time now to get back on track.
Good luck.


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

My cavalier used to do that. It's best to make sure he never goes out of the front door without your permission. If you can't stop him then shut him away while you open the door to visitors. Don't chase him, just tempt him back in with a treat.


----------

